# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Kiến thức & Kinh Nghiệm >  Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn

## remcuaminhdang

Mình mới tậu em nó ngoài TGDD có tặng kèm bao da chính hãng mấy bác ơi,dùng đươc 1 thời gian này share mọi người cách dùng pin lâu hơn nè ,có thể chạm mốc 18 tiếng như quảng cáo luôn đó nha [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


+ Để độ sáng màn hình ở mức 40% ,ở mức này độ sáng trong nhà mình thấy rất đủ xài luôn rồi đó mức này thì tiết kiệm pin hơn 50% và ai đọc báo hay book vào buổi tối nhiều thì nên kéo xuống 30% dịu mắt pin còn tiết kiệm được nhiều hơn nữa
+ Tắt 3G hoặc không dùng SIM luôn nếu ko có nhu cầu ,còn có gắn SIM thì nên để 2G để nghe gọi thời gian chờ sẽ lâu hơn kha khá đó
+ Nếu ko dùng cho công việc như push mail hay video call thì nên tắt wifi hay bật chế độ wifi thông minh lên ,màn hình tắt thì wifi nó cũng giảm tần suất hoạt đồng theo


tạm thời là như thế đó ,ai muốn đơn giản thì dùng phần mềm tiết kiệm pin đi kèm cũng kéo dài thời gian sữ dụng thêm đáng kể .Khi dùng dòng Yoga thì không thể không kể đến 4 tư thế của máy là Hold,Hang,Stand và Tilt ,tư thế mới là Hang treo lên bất kỳ chỗ nào trông máy giá trị và hữu dụng hơn.

----------


## otootin

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

Công ty Truyên thông và tổ chức sự kiện Madona Media 0947214692
176 Định Công – Hoàng mai – Hà Nội 0947214692

----------


## Boom

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

pin con này đã khủng rồi nên dùng thoải mái đi bác dùng tẹt ga cũng được 10 tiếng hiển thị mà đúng không thường tablet bây giờ thời gian hiển thị không quá 8 tiếng đâu đấy

----------


## viet nam

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

dòng tablet pin trâu nhất cũng như kiểu dáng hữu dụng nhứt của Lenovo đây mà nhưng có ai dùng được 18 tiếng như quảng cáo chưa nhỉ

----------


## hoangminh2016

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

muốn dùng được 18 tiếng mình nghĩ dể đó kéo độ sáng xuống dưới 20% và để chế độ máy bay ngồi đọc báo suốt ngày thì có khi còn hơn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## vietnamtui11

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

18 tiếng là thời gian tối đa kiểu mở máy để đó không làm gì ấy khó mà đạt được lắm

----------


## arthome2015

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

phải công nhận là mặt lưng Yoga 2 Tablet đẹp thật

----------


## tanphatdoor

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

đẹp hơn đời trước nhiều đó cũng như thêm cái lỗ ở giữa để treo máy lên khá hữu ích

----------


## ngoduong

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

mật độ điểm ảnh trên màn hình FullHD của 283ppi ,không biết có quá thấp không mọi người

----------


## hungneu

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

đối với smarptohne thì đây là 1 độ phân giải thấp đó nhưng với tablet thì đây là 1 mức cáo bác nhé xem tablet khoảng cách bt vẫn không thấy điểm ảnh đâu,cực mịn

----------


## tungcleverfood

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*




> phải công nhận là mặt lưng Yoga 2 Tablet đẹp thật


mình thấy con này và S8 là tablet thiết kế đẹp nhất của Lenovo

----------


## dieulypretty

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

S2 thì con gái dùng hợp còn Yoga Tablet 2 thì unisex nên ai dùng cũng đẹp

----------


## quangbds19

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

cái tư thế treo đó không biết dùng thế nào thì tiện đây nhỉ cắc mua thêm cái móc trên nó lên dùng như 1 cái tivi mini treo tường [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## viettopcare

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

tư thế đó mới phù hợp mấy tiệm bán hàn quảng cáo sản phẩm ghê nhỉ ,còn dùng bt thì tư thế hold và stand là quá đủ

----------


## chimoiminhem

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

tablet dùng nhiều nhất vẫn là cầm nắm 1 tay và tay kia thao tác hoặc để tablet để đùi rồi dùng

----------


## toannechan

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

em này có phần mềm nào đặc trưng dùng cho nó không nhỉ nhất là cái tính năng treo khá độc

----------


## haicauhoan

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

mà viên pin của Yoga tablet 2 bản 8" là bao nhiêu mAh nhỉ không biết có cao hơn thế hệ trước không

----------


## kanhtran

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*




> mà viên pin của Yoga tablet 2 bản 8" là bao nhiêu mAh nhỉ không biết có cao hơn thế hệ trước không


pin 6400mAh đấy bác cao hơn mức trung bình các tablet khác khoảng 2500mAh nên mình nghĩ ít nhất nó cũng dùng tối thiểu là 10 tiếng

----------


## kaka1q2

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

vậy cái kỷ lục 18 tiếng chắc khó mà chạm tới đây

----------


## seoprovu1

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*




> vậy cái kỷ lục 18 tiếng chắc khó mà chạm tới đây


nếu biết cách tiết kiệm không dùng mạng wifi và 3G,tháo sim ra luôn thì mình nghĩ có thể đó

----------


## hai0chin

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

dùng nó như 1 thiết bị đọc ebook thì sẽ trâu bò thôi còn dùng chơi game thì ngày sạc 2 lần cũng là bt

----------


## metoodiep247

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

dùng Yoga tablet 2 làm bàn vẻ cảm ứng chắc cũng hợp vì mình thích cái tư thế này nè ,có thể kê tay dùng lâu khá thoải mái

----------


## rinkatori

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

cái này thì để chat gõ phím thì cực nhạy và sẽ không bị gõ nhầm nè

----------


## handucquan

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

tư thế tilt này thì ứng dụng được khá nhiều kiểu đó ,nhiều chat video để tư thế này cũng hạn chế tình trạng mỏi cổ nếu ngồi lâu :v

----------


## damtuyen232

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

mình thì thích để dựng đứng lên nó thoải mái hơn mà không biết em nó chạy đa màn hình được không nhỉ vừa chát vừa xem video thì tuyệt quá

----------


## toan102

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

tablet đa số điều có ứng dụng đấy hết và mình nghĩ Yoga tablet 2 cũng không thiếu đâu ,cái đó người ta gọi là widget đó chạy thu nhỏ trên màn hình

----------


## nhoc

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*




> dùng Yoga tablet 2 làm bàn vẻ cảm ứng chắc cũng hợp vì mình thích cái tư thế này nè ,có thể kê tay dùng lâu khá thoải mái


tư thế để nằm này em giống hệt như em để laptop lên để tản nhiệt vậy vừa thoải mái gõ mà góc nhìn màn hình trực diện vào mắt mình dể nhìn hơn nữa

----------


## nguyenvinh16121993

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

qua đời thứ 2 thì dòng tablet Yoga cũng nhiều cải tiến thật ,bản Pro ngoài màn hình QHD ra thì còn tích hợp máy chiếu nữa

----------


## tungcleverfood

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

máy chiếu sẽ ngốn pin khá khủng đấy ,bản Pro thì thời gian pin công bố là 15 tiếng

----------


## parkhill

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

15 tiếng đó là ảo thôi đó ít ai dùng được lắm lên 10 tiếng là mừng rồi vì màn hình to nó ngốn pin khá nhiều

----------


## dungmxh

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

lúc nào thời gian dùng thực tế cũng thấp hơn cả nhưng thấp hơn không đáng kể thì không sao hết .Mình thấy Yoga tablet 2 này có thể dùng lâu dài không chỉ làm tablet giải trí mà có thể làm các cv đơn giản như word luôn ấy chứ

----------


## danseoit

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

mua thêm bàn phím bluetooth nữa là thành 1 chiếc laptop nhỏ gọn ,pin trâu rồi

----------


## ngovanquang12c3

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

tablet ăn thua nhau là ở khả năng chạy đa nhiệm đó mọi người ,em nào RAM 2GB thì chạy đa nhiệm ngon lành quá rồi

----------


## seoomohtx

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

giao diện người dùng trên tablet Yoga mình thấy còn nhiều điều phải thêm vào nữa đó ,giao diện vẫn còn khá đơn điệu

----------


## linhti0209

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

giao diện không phải đơn điệu mà là đơn giản dể hiểu và dể dùng bác nhé mình thích yếu tố này trên sản phẩm của Lenovo ,người già dùng tablet cũng không khó khăn

----------


## penhi102

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

Lenovo thiết kế icon tuy khá đơn giản nhưng dùng lâu sẽ thấy nó đẹp

----------


## saobang

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

giao diện thì có thể đổi được còn tốc độ máy thì không nên khi mua tablet thì phải chú ý đọc được cấu hình máy còn không thì cứ test thực tế

----------


## nguoiloantin

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

tablet thì nên xài theme mặc định cho nó tối ưu bộ xử lý và tính năng đi bác dùng theme khác cứ như là 1 chiếc máy chưa được hoàn thiệt vậy

----------


## quangcao3a

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

tư thế mới của Yoga tablet thế hệ 2 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## ngoduong

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

nhờ có tư thế mới này mà nó được ứng dụng khá nhiều tại các nơi cần tra cứu thông tin đấy

----------


## senseo

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

treo thế này thì phục vụ khá nhiều mục đích khá nhau rồi đúng là thiết kế mới làm nên cách dùng mới

----------


## Vibe89

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

cũng nhớ có tấm kim loại đó mà Yoga tablet 2 tạo nên sự khác biệt và mình thích sự khác biệt này

----------


## Hong_Linh

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

nhờ nó mà mình kết dòng Yoga Tablet của Lenovo bác ạ ,cầm nắm hay để trên bàn điều tuyệt vời

----------


## seo012013

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

mọi người có thử test nhiệt độ của em nó khi chơi game chưa không biết có cao không nhỉ

----------


## thaonguyen0494

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

chơi game thì tablet nào cũng nóng hết đó ,Yoga tablet 2 cũng thế nhưng nhờ thiết kế độc đáo nên tay ít khi chạm vào chỗ đặt cpu

----------


## vmb_thaibui

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

game thì chẳng thành vấn đề với em nó rồi chơi suốt có khi dùng cả ngày luôn ấy chứ vì thời lượng pin quá tốt mà

----------


## Winter Angle

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

màn hình Yoga tablet 2 có trang bị công nghệ chóng chói đó mọi người nên dùng ngoài trời sướng rồi nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hoanghaodl

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

chống chói chất lượng hình ảnh nhìn trong mát sẽ trong và màu sắc sáng hơn đấy ,tivi cao cấp có trang bị chống chói điều cho chất lượng hiển thị cực đẹp

----------


## calebss

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

đúng đó màn hình máy tính mình cũng có chóng chói nó phản chiếu ánh sáng rất mạnh không bị hấp thụ như các màn hình khác

----------


## khuvucmuabannhadat

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

màn hình tablet mình thấy dòng Yoga rất đẹp từ thế hệ đầu tiên đã thấy màu sắc khá ổn nhưng vẫn chưa thế bằng được em Xperia Z tablet cao cấp hơn nữa ^^

----------


## incomviet

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*




> màn hình tablet mình thấy dòng Yoga rất đẹp từ thế hệ đầu tiên đã thấy màu sắc khá ổn nhưng vẫn chưa thế bằng được em Xperia Z tablet cao cấp hơn nữa ^^


con đó giá đắt hơn Yoga khá nhiều mà nhưng nó là table siêu mỏng dùng lâu dài không tiện bằng em Yoga này đâu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## aaronmax

*Trả lời: Các thủ thuật để pin Yoga Tablet 2 lâu hơn*

chuẩn pin Yoga khủng hơn và nhiều tư thế dùng hơn

----------

